

Is Facebook Forever? - rblion
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/09/is-facebook-forever/245484/

======
veb
I'm half expecting them to go the same route as Matthew Sobol in the Daemon
series: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daemon_(technothriller_series)>

For clarification, maybe not take over the world per se, but definitely go
along the same lines as give every member a set of AR contact-lenses/glasses.

------
sijojosep17
i think it will stand forever, because they have future plans. they are slowly
converting in to a kind of search engine, and also they are incorporating
newer and newer options everyday. according to me the reason why facebook is
still strong is that they allow applications of various types, because of this
fb isnt just a social networking site but some else also

